
An Homage to Teotihuacan - behoove
https://www.sapiens.org/culture/teotihuacan-art-homage/
======
ian0
> But unlike the Maya, the Teotihuacanos had no form of writing

So I spotted this and wondered how such a complex society gets by without
writing. But it according to this[1] at least it seems they did have some form
of writing through hieroglyphs.

Even still, I wonder if we can learn anything from societies with simplified
forms of written communication and how they organised. Things that could help
us organise better now and reduce the information overload that occurs within
large orgs or projects (email, requirements docs etc).

For example, maybe we could use Standardised hieroglyphs to describe a users
interaction with an application. It would enforce simplification and assist
with compiling from requirements through opinionated frameworks. Plus it would
be prettier than your standard Jira ticket :P

1\.
[http://www.mesoweb.com/bearc/caa/AA01.pdf](http://www.mesoweb.com/bearc/caa/AA01.pdf)

~~~
jcranmer
The Aztecs had proto-writing, which is to say that they couldn't write down a
complete Nahuatl sentence, but they generally could identify proper nouns and
action verbs. For example, you could describe an event such as "we attacked
Texcoco, and defeated them, and forced them to give us tribute" with a glyph
for your city, a glyph for an attack, a glyph for Texcoco, and a glyph for
tribute, with orientation indication who attacked whom and who gave whom
tribute. The Indus Valley script and the Quechua quipu are other examples of
proto-writing, although the exact extent of what they recorded is under very
vigorous dispute.

